# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Trognon à l'adoption

## La voie féline

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Trognon
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 11 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 92 - Hauts-de-Seine
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0685604724
*E-mail :* lavoiefeline@hotmail.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 🐾Trognon à l'adoption🐾
Naissance : Janvier 2012
Retrouvez son profil complet sur notre site internet officiel : https://lavoiefeline.fr
🔸
Histoire : Cette belle panthère noire a connu comme nombreux animaux l'abandon et l'indifférence humaine. Dernier de nos arrivés dans l'Association, il ne semble garder aucune rancune de l'humain et se sent prêt a aimer et être aimé de nouveau dans un prochain foyer :-)
🔹🔹🔹Notre association ne recevant aucune subvention, ce sont les dons et les adhésions qui nous
permettent de réaliser notre travail en faveur des animaux.
Découvrez comment nous aider ici : https://lavoiefeline.fr/don🔹🔹🔹
🔸🔸
Caractère : Trognon porte tout simplement bien son nom ! Gentil matou, très doux et câlin, c'est une vraie
crème avec qui est prêt à le dorloter.
D'un tempérament plutôt calme, il conserve pour autant son petit caractère et sait parfaitement se faire comprendre quand il veut quelque chose, que soit les câlins du matin ou la friandise de 16H :-D
Aucunement agressif, ni dominant, c'est un chat qui fait preuve d'une grande délicatesse dans chacun de ses gestes que se soit pour jouer ou pour quémander quelque chose.
Agréable compagnon de vie, Trognon saura à coup sûr se lier à vous et nouer un grande complicité.
******NOTE AU FUTUR ADOPTANT*****
Plutôt exclusif avec son humain, un foyer sans autre animaux est privilégié pour son bien-être
***********************
🔸🔸🔸
Entente chat: Non
Entente chien : Non
Entente enfant : Ok si doux et affectueux.
🔸🔸🔸🔸
Santé : Propre  En parfaite santé- vacciné  identifié  stérilisé 
Un coup de cur ? ❤
N'hésitez pas à nous contacter par messagerie ou à appeler Sylvie au numéro : 06.85.60.47.24
▪ Adoption souhaitée sur Châtenay-Malabry 92290 et ses environs proches : (RP SUD, IDF : 92 Sud, 94
Ouest, 78 NE, 91 Nord).
▪Garde à votre domicile possible durant vos absences par des personnes sérieuses et expérimentées.
▪ Adoption sous contrat associatif. Vous pouvez également consulter nos conditions d'adoption en cliquant
sur le lien suivant: https://www.facebook.com/lavoiefeline - La Voie Féline 🐈
▪La voie féline vous accompagne durant tout le processus d'adoption et continue d'être à vos côtés si
besoin durant toute la vie de l'animal.

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

Une gentille famille pour ce beau TROGNON

----------

